# Solved: Unable to cast object of type 'System.Boolean' to type 'System.String'"



## akigene (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi, I have pop up error message Unable to cast object of type 'System.Boolean' to type 'System.String'" comes up every time windows 7 started...
So I check the msconfig if some start up software has error but I couldn't find anything. 
I unchecked all start up application and reboot it but still have error message.
So I go event viewer then I found the error happened in the same time I start up the windows 7 so this might be the one.
This is info for error I got.

Log Name:Application
Source WMI
Event ID 10
Level : error
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Is there any way to fix this error so that pop up error might stop??
Thank you!


----------



## akigene (Jan 12, 2013)

It's been solved by myself.


----------



## Shuttlebug (Jan 15, 2013)

I am receiving the same windows 7 error message following login to windows; see below:

Unable to cast object of type 'System.Boolean' to type 'System.String'

I noticed you solved the problem but did not indicate how within your recent forum. Would you please enlighten me as to how you solve this problem?

Please keep in mind that I am not a programmer.

Thank you for your consideration.

Shuttlebug


----------



## akigene (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,as I mentioned in the first thread, I noticed event id 10 error message.
So I googled it and find this to fix event id 10 error.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2545227
I'm not programmer too so I just follow the instruction.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Shuttlebug (Jan 15, 2013)

I went into msconfig and shutdown all of the startup items and restarted my computer. I still received the same error message. I then began shutting down services (ten at a time) in msconfig until I found the culprit. It turned out to be the windows event log.

I read online where it is not advisable to disable this service. I have searched the Microsoft Support and Microsoft Community forums and have not seen a specific solution to this error message. 

The error message does not appear to effect my system operations but is only a startup nuisance. Does anyone have a suggestion.

Thank you


----------



## Shuttlebug (Jan 15, 2013)

Followup:

I ended up using Windows Restore Point to take my computer back to a point in mid-December prior to the problem showing up. Once there, I installed all of the latest Windows updates (one at a time), the problem did not show up again. I then added back most of the previous software and hardware installations (Skype, iTunes, Canon scanner,etc.) and the problem still did not occur. Using restore point appears to have solved the problem. I only wish I had been able to put my hands on the exact cause with an exact fix!

Thanks to all.


----------



## kostadin (Jan 27, 2013)

Shuttlebug said:


> Followup:
> 
> I ended up using Windows Restore Point to take my computer back to a point in mid-December prior to the problem showing up. Once there, I installed all of the latest Windows updates (one at a time), the problem did not show up again. I then added back most of the previous software and hardware installations (Skype, iTunes, Canon scanner,etc.) and the problem still did not occur. Using restore point appears to have solved the problem. I only wish I had been able to put my hands on the exact cause with an exact fix!
> 
> Thanks to all.


Hi,

I have the same problem but I haven't done a recovery point yet as I'm still installing things. And the error really bugs me. What should I do.

Thanks


----------



## Shuttlebug (Jan 15, 2013)

Kostadin,

Since I was unable to determine exactly what fixed the error message, I would suggest that you start with going back to a Windows Restore Point prior to the message occurring on your computer. I believe Windows Restore will list the programs which it will either delete or re-install when you initiate restore point. Write down the list of programs (hardware, etc.) which will be removed by restoring to a previous point.

Once you have restored to a previous point, then install all of the Windows critical updates. You can do them all at once or one at a time as I did. I actually installed one Windows update and then rebooted my computer just to see if the error message would pop-up. Once you have all of the updates installed and having not received the error message, then I would begin installing the list of programs (hardware, etc.) one at a time and reboot each time just to ensure that the message does not pop-up.

Good luck,

Shuttlebug


----------



## kostadin (Jan 27, 2013)

Shuttlebug said:


> Kostadin,
> 
> Since I was unable to determine exactly what fixed the error message, I would suggest that you start with going back to a Windows Restore Point prior to the message occurring on your computer. I believe Windows Restore will list the programs which it will either delete or re-install when you initiate restore point. Write down the list of programs (hardware, etc.) which will be removed by restoring to a previous point.
> 
> ...


Shuttlebug,

Hi. The thing is I went in to recovery and there wasn't any restore point that could take me back far enough. Should I just wait 'till Microsoft or somebody comes up with something. I'm not sure what to do.

Thanks for the answer,

Kostadin


----------



## Shuttlebug (Jan 15, 2013)

Kostadin,

I really do not have any further suggestion if your problem started before your last available restore point. You could try restoring back to the earliest possible point and re-installing all of the Windows updates and any programs which may be removed by the process. You may get lucky and have the message go away.

Otherwise, aside from the annoyance, I do not believe the message is causing any operational issues.

Good luck,

Shuttlebug


----------



## kostadin (Jan 27, 2013)

Shuttlebug said:


> Kostadin,
> 
> I really do not have any further suggestion if your problem started before your last available restore point. You could try restoring back to the earliest possible point and re-installing all of the Windows updates and any programs which may be removed by the process. You may get lucky and have the message go away.
> 
> ...


Shuttlebug,

Thanks for the fast response. I'll try using it that way and hope it doesn't annoy me too much. And if it does I may re-install everything from scratch. Thanks again. If I manage to remove it without re-install I'll make sure to post it here.

Kostadin


----------



## kostadin (Jan 27, 2013)

I tried this and it worked for me.

1. Go to msconfig (Open Start menu and write "msconfig" then pres enter)
2. Go to the Services Tab
3. Disable "Windows Event Log"

I restarted and the message disappeared but I'm not sure what Windows Event Log does. I'll check the web and I'll comment if I find that it is important and you should not disable it. Until then this is my solution.


----------



## mlb-brazil (Feb 17, 2013)

Running Win 7 x64, I had exactly the same problem - message "Unable to cast object of type 'System.Boolean' to 'System.String'" on every boot. I tried everything suggested, short of disabling Windows Event Manager permanently.

Then, I looked for recently installed programs in "Add-Remove Programs" for recent changes. Bingo! The culprit was something called "ProtectedSearch" that somehow got installed on my computer. Any attempt to run the thing would ellicit the dreaded message. It was duly unistalled and the problem disappeared.

Hope this is useful to somebody.


----------



## kostadin (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks. Finally somebody found it. I had "Highlight newly installed programs" unchecked and hadn't noticed it. I read about it here: 
http://www.shouldiremoveit.com/Protected-Search-6588-program.aspx

Thanks again.

Cheers
Kostadin


----------



## Ftyson (Feb 25, 2013)

I had the same problem with this message: "Unable to cast object of type 'System.Boolean' to type 'System.String'" on every single boot on my running Win 7 x64 laptop. However, thanks to the advice & solution, which I followed, given by mlb-brazil the problem with that message seems to be fixed.

Thanks mlb-brazil for sharing the solution to the problem with us.


----------



## Dromihete (Mar 15, 2013)

It has been very usefull your recomandation.I have uninstalled said program and the stupid flash dissapeared. I checked on the internet and got the following description of said program: What is Protected Search?
Protected Search displays various advertisements and tracks and reports your Internet browsing behavior. Protected Search is an advertising supported program installed into Internet Explorer and Firefox web browsers. Protected Search collects and stores information about your web browsing habits and sends this information to its remote servers in order to provide injected advertising in search results and various other places. Protected Search will also modify your home page and search provider.


----------



## Ftyson (Feb 25, 2013)

No problem. Now we know how to deal with this "program".

All the best,

Ftyson


----------



## Ak1116 (Mar 30, 2013)

Finally after 3 weeks I solved this error message by *ccleaner tools* and it's works 100%:up:


----------



## h2ofeg (Apr 19, 2013)

just reboot your computer
i had the same problem

after i reformatted my computer with the problem was gone

at least that's what i did and it works

i used onekey recovery for my system, computer lenovo y460p

made it back to factory and initial setup

i nolonger get that message


----------



## Ak1116 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Thanks dear  it's good to know another solution to this error message *


----------



## Ehsanr (May 11, 2013)

hi,i have same problem but fix it now ))) do it :
1.open run at the srat menu
2.type MSCONFIG
3.go task SERVICES
4.uncheck box WINDOWS LOG
5.restart pc then solve 
sry for my bad english


----------



## Ak1116 (Mar 30, 2013)

well sometimes the solution is in the simple way ! thanks guys ^_^


----------

